# whats wrong with my betta?



## fishman (Sep 29, 2005)

i woke up yesterday to feed my betta, he usually swims out excitedly to greet me and eagerly gobbles up his pellets, but he barely even responded and when i dropped the food in and he only managed to eat one of his pellets, then threw it back up right away. he now lies at the bottom of the tank, occasionally swimming to the top to get air (which he seems to struggle to do), then he just sinks right back down to the bottom like a rock. (i also noticed a very slight puffiness around his gills, could this be an infection?) i changed his water a couple days ago and checked it, its pH and temp levels are ok. he's about three years old, could he just be dying of old age?? i hate seeing him suffer, but i dont want to put him down if he can be helped and possibly recover. any help or suggestions would be much appreciated


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

It might be old age and also I would put him in a small-ish tank (1-2.5 Gallons) and fill the tank half way. Then he doesn't suffocate... it also could be SBD I think it probably is though, I am sorry to say that though, here is a site with the symptoms of Swim Bladder Disease and how to cure it.

http://www.petfish.net/articles/Bettas/swimbladder_betta.php


----------



## fishman (Sep 29, 2005)

hey thanks for the advice. i figure swim bladder disease was the culprit, i tried everything to save him but he died yesterday. thanx anyway tough


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

no problem and sorry for the loss  RIP mr. betta


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Betta need more than pellets in there diet as they can get constipation due to a bad diet of dried foods.
Need more frozen foods in there diet and veg.
Daphnia is good as it helps fish to digest there good.
Also peas are very good in there diet.
I agree he was old.
R.I.P.


----------



## PoptartShop (Oct 29, 2007)

It might've been old age.
I'm so sry for the loss.  RIP


----------

